# Best knots for a "tree swing"



## cnice_37

This weekend I'll be hanging a children's swing in a small maple we have in the backyard. I don't claim to be an arborist, certainly not a climber, and my fishing skills are limited to drinking beer.

That being said, I need some help with the best knot for my application. I was hoping to just use rope, with no anchors in the tree. Also, the limbs are somewhat wimpy, so I'll be supporting the main limb by tying to another.

Please educate me on knots and any techniques.

It's a children's swing so I think those things aren't rated past 40lbs.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## yooper

http://www.animatedknots.com/swing/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


Hope this site helps you out.


----------



## cnice_37

yooper said:


> http://www.animatedknots.com/swing/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> 
> Hope this site helps you out.



ummm... YES!


----------



## RedlineIt

cnice,

If it's a "big kids" swing, ages 7 and above, you can hang the ropes almost parallel, just slightly wider at the top than the seat width. This gives bigger kids the chance to spin and wind the ropes up and experiment with getting dizzy.

If it's for little guys, 5 and under, space the ropes up top much wider than the seat, about six inches on each side for each 12 foot of rope, to reduce possible slew as the little guys are still learning their balance.

RedlineIt


----------

